# Offshore this Saturday



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one else planning on fishing Saturday offshore? My wife and I are, finally it looks like the weather will be ok.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I am thinking the nipple!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

We are on the same track, I'm out of Destin, which port are you out of? Great looking boat!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

We will be offshore for the shark tournament around 10 miles.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I think we're going to give it a shot Fri and Sat hopefully. Thinking of starting North of the nipple in shallower water and trolling to 131 then elbow. We'll be on channel 68, the Bella, if any of yall want to give a shout. It's a 26' cuddy w/ red bimini.Hope to see yall out there. 

Bob


----------



## REALITY BITES (Oct 10, 2007)

If the weather is good I will be heading out on saturday, I am new to the deep water fishing so I am not sure where I will be going, I have done some bottom fishing at the edge a few times with mixed results but I would like to go out to a rig and see how the fishing is there.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless something comes up before then, I plan on going to the Edge.


----------



## orca3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope to try it sat., nipple,131, gonna do some trolling

SeaCraft 21, 225 merc. 4stk


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

ill be heading out on saturday....might be going out tomorrow too. were off school for fall break so im gonna be going out as much as possible


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep thinking about making the last trip out there of the year. Hopefully the weather holds. Looks pretty good right now.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like Magic, Gotcha Too, and Bella plan to fish the area of the nipple, Sat. Anyone else?


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

Thought I'd be heading to the rigs this afternoon; however, the forecast has changed a bit. Now, it's looking like I'll be heading out tomorrow. I might make an afternoon run to the hundred fathom line. I'll be on both 68 and 72.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We made plans to go offshore today too. We got everything ready to roll yesterday then checked the weather last night before we went to bed and saw the bad news. We are however gonna go out and try some nearshore fishingin a few hours - windsupposed to die down apincharound noon.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Magic, we saw you a couple of miles south of the edge, near the anchored shrimp boat. Looked like ya'll were calling it a day as we could see you bringing your outriggers in. We were the 27' World Cat (Purrdy Cat) we had a decent day caught a nice wahoo right after we saw ya'll.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like I will be heading out to the Nipple/Elbow area or possibly the rigs for some yeller's. Anyone got any good word on which rigs are holding the yfts?

Boat name is Hyer Standards. we will be on 68


----------

